# Welche SPS steckt in der Regel in Ampelanlagen?



## LL0rd (6 April 2013)

Hallo Leute,

seit nun 4 Jahren programmiere ich SPS. Da ich bei ABB gelernt habe, programmiere ich beruflich mit CoDeSys hauptsächlich ABB, Wago und Beckhoff Anlagen. Siemens S5/S7 habe ich momentan nur privat etwas herumgespielt, hatte aber bisher noch nie eine Siemens SPS in der Hand.

Gestern war ich auf dem Weg zu einem Kunden und musste an einer Kreuzung vorbei, wo es jeden Tag um die gleiche Uhrzeit einen langen Stau gibt, weil dort zwei Ampeln hintereinander geschaltet sind, die 3-5 Fahrzeuge (wenn die schnell sind) durchlassen und das ca. alle 3 Minuten und das obwohl Induktionsschleifen in dem Boden vorhanden sind. In meinen Augen ist es einfach nur eine Dumme Ampelschaltung für 14 Ampeln, die nicht auf den Verkehrsfluss reagiert. 

Ich denke schon, dass eine solche Ampel von einer SPS gesteuert wird. In der gleichen Stadt habe ich mal vor Jahren eine andere, kleinere Anlage gesehen. Da war 100% eine Siemens SPS verbaut. Aber keine Ahnung welche. 

Könnt ihr mir evtl. sagen, was bei Ampeln verwendet wird? Werden auch kleine(re) Ampeln alle mit einer SPS gesteuert? 
Mich würde auch mal interessieren, wer die Ampeln programmiert. Und wie man an die Aufträge für eine solche Programmierung rankommt.

LG


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 April 2013)

LL0rd schrieb:


> ...
> Gestern war ich auf dem Weg zu einem Kunden und musste an einer Kreuzung vorbei, wo es jeden Tag um die gleiche Uhrzeit einen langen Stau gibt, weil dort zwei Ampeln hintereinander geschaltet sind, die 3-5 Fahrzeuge (wenn die schnell sind) durchlassen und das ca. alle 3 Minuten und das obwohl Induktionsschleifen in dem Boden vorhanden sind. In meinen Augen ist es einfach nur eine Dumme Ampelschaltung für 14 Ampeln, die nicht auf den Verkehrsfluss reagiert.
> ...



Hall,

das Problem kenne ich – immer dort, wo ich stehe, ist 
ewig rot. 

Ernsthaft, Ampelschaltung werden mit zunehmender 
Kreuzungsgröße sehr komplex. Von Hand wird das 
schwierig. Dazu gibt es spezielle Werkzeuge:

LISA+ ? Wikipedia

Das Regelwerk dazu gibt es gegen Bares:
http://www.fgsv-verlag.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2773

http://www.fgsv-verlag.de/catalog/_pdf-files/321.i.pdf


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 April 2013)

Weil ich genau so neugierig war, wie das funktioniert, hab ich mal reingeschaut, als der Kasten bei ums offen war.
Das sah nicht nach SPS aus.
Eher nach Spezialsteuerung. Leider hab ich mich nicht getraut, den Kopf reinzustecken, und alles genau zu betrachten.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 April 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hall,
> 
> das Problem kenne ich – immer dort, wo ich stehe, ist
> ewig rot.



Als ich noch in Biberach gewohnt habe, hat die Grüne Welle vom Jordan Ei bis zum Umspannwerk recht gut funktioniert.
Ist das nicht mehr so?


----------



## LL0rd (6 April 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, Ampelschaltung werden mit zunehmender
> Kreuzungsgröße sehr komplex. Von Hand wird das
> schwierig. Dazu gibt es spezielle Werkzeuge:
> 
> LISA+ ? Wikipedia



Danke dir für die Links, die sind schonmal interessant. 
Mir ist klar, dass komplexe Anlagen nicht mehr per Hand geplant werden können. Aber irgendwie sieht es so aus, als ob es doch gemacht wird. Ein festes Zeitfenster hier, ein festes Zeitfenster dort. Alles wird der Reihe nach geschaltet, usw. Und welcher Verkehrsplaner die beiden Ampeln hintereinander sich ausgedacht hat, ist mir eh schleierhaft.

Ich sags mal so: Wir haben heute Rechenleistung ohne Ende. Was hindert uns denn daran, mal ein paar Daten in der Steuerung auszuwerten? Und per Statistik und Trial & Error Regeln für bestimmte Verkehrsmuster festzulegen und diese dann dynamisch auf den aktuellen und erwarteten Verkehrsfluss anzuwenden. 

Ähnliches habe ich mal im 3. Semester meines Studiums für die Ampelsteuerung des Durlacher Tors in Karlsruhe gemacht. Die Simulation hat nach einer Woche Lernzeit, zwei Wochen Daten sammeln, dann in der vierten Woche wirklich optimal funktioniert.


----------



## Blockmove (6 April 2013)

Vielleicht muß man hier trennen zwischen simpler Ampelsteuerung und Verkehrsleitsystem.
Ich hab mal einen Bericht über das Autobahn-Verkehrsleitsystem im Raum Nürnberg gesehen.
War schon beeindruckend ... Hilft nur leider alles nichts, wenn SPS-Drives ist 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ducati (6 April 2013)

LL0rd schrieb:


> Die Simulation hat ... wirklich optimal funktioniert.



Die Simulation funktioniert immer! (Wenn nicht, verschwindet sie in der Schublade und niemand redet davon)...

Leider sieht die Praxis oft anders aus, und beinhaltet auch die Dinge, welche in der Simulation vereinfacht wurden.

Zur Ampelsteuerung vermute ich, dass aus Kostengründen ja auch nicht alles technisch machbare immer umgesetzt wird, ist wie überall. Und ausserdem gibt's auch ältere Anlagen, wo niemand das Geld hat, sie zu modernisieren.

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (6 April 2013)

LL0rd schrieb:


> Gestern war ich auf dem Weg zu einem Kunden und musste an einer Kreuzung vorbei, wo es jeden Tag um die gleiche Uhrzeit einen langen Stau gibt,
> ...
> Könnt ihr mir evtl. sagen, was bei Ampeln verwendet wird? Werden auch kleine(re) Ampeln alle mit einer SPS gesteuert? Mich würde auch mal interessieren, wer die Ampeln programmiert.



Gibs zu, Du suchst nur nach einer Möglichkeit, per Fernwartung die Ampeln für Dich immer grün zu schalten


----------



## Ralle (6 April 2013)

Also ich habe mal eine Siemens-SPS in einem Ampelschaltkasten gesehen. Da ist aber auf jeden Fall nach V-Modell zu programmieren und man setzt damit entsprechend getestete Bausteine ein, denn wer will verantworten, wenn zwei Hauptrichtungen gleichzeitig Grün bekommen? Kann sein, dass das eine Ampelersatzanlage während einer Bauzeit war, aber das weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## LL0rd (6 April 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Gibs zu, Du suchst nur nach einer Möglichkeit, per Fernwartung die Ampeln für Dich immer grün zu schalten



Ich wohne momentan in Karlsruhe und komme selbst aus Bremen. Bremen ist für mich so eine Stadt, wo an fast jeder Kreuzung nen Rotlichblitzer steht. In Karlsruhe gibt es an Rotlichtblitzern... 3 Stück fallen mir ein. Dementsprechend ist für viele Autofahrer hier immer grün => Ich fahre bei dunkelgelb über die Kreuzung und hinter mir idR. noch ein Auto. Ab und an sind es zwei. Seltener fahren noch drei Autos rüber. Rekord waren vier. Wenn ich also immer grün haben wollte, müsste ich einfach nur meine Fahrweise komplett auf die karlsruher Art umstellen. Wäre natürlich nicht so spannend, wie der Ampel-Hack aus Hackers oder Italien Job.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 April 2013)

Bei uns im Lipperland ist die Firma Stührenberg für viele Ampeln zuständig. LINK So weit ich weiss entwickeln die ihre eigenen Steuerungen.


----------



## RobiHerb (6 April 2013)

*Signalbau Huber und Nachfolger*

Swarco Traffic Holding ? Wikipedia

hat einen grossen Markanteil (vielleicht den Grössten?). Sitz München ca. 1000 Leute.

Eine einfache Kreuzung (2 kreuzende Strassen, jeweils mit Fussgängerweg) auszustatten, kostet bei denen > 150.000 Euro.


----------



## Schnitzel (6 April 2013)

Hallo,

das große S ist natürlich hier auch stark vertreten:
Infrastruktur für die städtische Verkehrssteuerung - Mobility - Siemens

Gruß Michael


----------



## Paule (6 April 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> Da ist aber auf jeden Fall nach V-Modell zu programmieren und man setzt damit entsprechend getestete Bausteine ein, denn wer will verantworten, wenn zwei Hauptrichtungen gleichzeitig Grün bekommen?


Getestet gehört wohl immer jeder Baustein. 
Und was gibt es bei einer komplexen Ampelanlage sicheres als ein simples Schieberegister?


----------



## LL0rd (7 April 2013)

Paule schrieb:


> Getestet gehört wohl immer jeder Baustein.
> Und was gibt es bei einer komplexen Ampelanlage sicheres als ein simples Schieberegister?



Was ist sicher für dich? Dass etwas nicht Ausfällt? Und wenn etwas ausfällt, was soll dann passieren?


----------



## Blockmove (7 April 2013)

Paule schrieb:


> Getestet gehört wohl immer jeder Baustein.
> Und was gibt es bei einer komplexen Ampelanlage sicheres als ein simples Schieberegister?



Tja, damit hast du dich schon mal als Ampel-Programmierer disqualifiziert 

Alle Ampeln haben eine Leuchtmittelüberwachung. Wenn also eine "Farbe" ausfällt muß die gesamte Anlage gezielt in einen sicheren Modus überführt werden.
Sind Verkehrsflußüberwachungen (Induktionsschleifen, Optische Sensoren) installiert, dann werden ganze Ampelzyklen übersprungen.
Sind Bus und / oder Strassenbahn vorhanden, dann gibt es Vorrangschaltungen

Also im Detail betrachtet ist die Steuerung einer richtig großen Kreuzung alles andere als simpel.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 April 2013)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Als ich noch in Biberach gewohnt habe, hat die Grüne Welle vom Jordan Ei bis zum Umspannwerk recht gut funktioniert.
> Ist das nicht mehr so?



Ja, hier im beschaulichen Biberach ist das vergleichsweise gut 
gelöst. Aber die Herausforderungen sind auch überschaubar.


----------



## Oberchefe (7 April 2013)

für eines der größten Probleme können die besten Programme nichts: Autofahrer die nicht wissen was Induktionsschleifen sind bzw. wie man sich bei solchen verhält. Die einen fahren mit übermäßig viel Abstand was dazu führt dass die Ampel auf eine andere Richtung umschaltet, leider kommt der Penner gerade noch als letzter durch bevor die Ampel auf rot wechselt weshalb auch kein Lerneffekt eintritt. Die anderen sehen eine rote Ampel und verzögern dann auf gefühlt 500 Metern linear runter, vor der Induktionsschleife fahren sie dann maximal noch Schritttempo. Und fühlen sich dann auch noch bestätigt alles richtig gemacht zu haben weil ja die Ampel erst auf grün umschaltet wenn sie an der Ampel angekommen sind. Dass die Ampel schon viele Sekunden früher auf grün gewechselt hätte wenn sie schon früher über die Induktionsschleife gefahren wären kapieren die einfach nicht. Und wenn nicht dann hätte zumindest die Start- /Stop Automatik der fünf folgenden Wagen den Motor abstellen können und was gutes für das Klima tun können.


----------



## LL0rd (7 April 2013)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> für eines der größten Probleme können die besten Programme nichts: Autofahrer die nicht wissen was Induktionsschleifen sind bzw. wie man sich bei solchen verhält.



Genau 
Schlimmer finde ich es, wenn ein Karlsruher in Karlsruhe vor einem seit Jahren vorhandenen festen 70er Blitzer auf 30 mit einer Vollbremsung abbremst. Audi, ich danke dir für die guten Bremsen 

Aber weißt du, wieso dich so ein Verhalten stört? Weil du weißt, was eine Induktionsschleife funktioniert oder wie man sich an automatisierten Ampeln verhält. Wärst du genauso Dumm, wie der rücksichtslose Autofahrer, dann wäre die Welt in Ordnung. Aber da bist du selbst dran schuld. Hättest du keine Hausaufgaben gemacht und hättest du die Hauptschule geschwänzt, dann wärst du jetzt tolleranter dummen Menschen gegenüber, weil du dann einer von ihnen wärst. Aber stattdessen hast du Studiert oder eine Ausbildung gemacht. Und jetzt hast du den Salat, dass du klüger bist, als der Durchschnitt. Aber keine Sorge, Menschen wie dir und mir kann in dieser Welt noch geholfen werden. Das Produkt heißt MinusIQ.


----------



## Perfektionist (8 April 2013)

LL0rd schrieb:


> Aber keine Sorge, Menschen wie dir und mir kann in dieser Welt noch geholfen werden.


oh, ist das böse. ....aber so wahr, dass es manchmal hilfreich ist, dumm zu sein 
Ich kenn auch so eine Kreuzung, wo der Programmierer der Verzweiflung nahe käme, weil die Verkehrsteilnehmer einfach nicht in die Pötte kommen und die Grünphasen nicht ausnutzen. "es reicht doch, wenn ich durchkomme, mir wurst, ob der hinter mir auch noch durchfahren kann".


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 April 2013)

LL0rd schrieb:


> ...
> Aber weißt du, wieso dich so ein Verhalten stört? Weil du weißt, was eine Induktionsschleife funktioniert oder wie man sich an automatisierten Ampeln verhält. Wärst du genauso Dumm, wie der rücksichtslose Autofahrer, dann wäre die Welt in Ordnung. Aber da bist du selbst dran schuld. ...



Jede(r) lernt in der Fahrschule, dass man bis zur 
Haltelinie vorfährt, was das Reißverschlussverfahren 
ist und dass man die geplante Fahrtrichtung per Blinker 
anzeigt.

Je mehr Fahrzeuge auf unseren Straßen unterwegs sind,
desto größer sind die Störungen, wenn Penner, Ignoranten 
und Oberlehrer nach ihren eigenen Regeln fahren.


----------



## LL0rd (9 April 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Jede(r) lernt in der Fahrschule, dass man bis zur
> Haltelinie vorfährt, was das Reißverschlussverfahren
> ist und dass man die geplante Fahrtrichtung per Blinker
> anzeigt.



(Spätestens) In der Grundschule lernt man das 1+1. Da der IT-Abteilungsleiter krank war, hat mich einer meiner Kunden gebeten, den Personaler bei dem Auswahlprozess zu unterstützen. Ich wollte das Können der Leute feststellen und habe einen Mathematik-Test erstellt. Ein bissl einfache Mathematik und dann wurde es immer schwerer und schwerer, wobei die Lösungen der etwas schweren aufgaben abwechselnd 0 und 1 waren. Ich habe den Zettel dem Personaler gegeben. Er konnte den Zettel zu ca. 3/4 lösen, er ist afaik entweder zu Grenzwerten oder Integralen gekommen und hat den Rest mit einer 0 und 1 Folge ausgefüllt. Etwa so, wie ich es geadacht habe.

Kam der erste Bewerber. Erste Aufgabe 9 + 4 = 17, zweite Aufgabe (ich weiß nicht mehr, was aber da sollte 23 rauskommen) war auch falsch. Dritte Aufgabe 6 * 7 = 31. Ich habe insgesamt 12 Leute an zwei Tagen abgefertigt. Die waren ALLE einfach DUMM!

Und von solchen Leuten kann ich persönlich nicht erwarten, dass die das anwenden, was die in der Fahrschule gelernt haben.


----------



## marlob (9 April 2013)

LL0rd schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und von solchen Leuten kann ich persönlich nicht erwarten, dass die das anwenden, was die in der Fahrschule gelernt haben.


Das stimmt sicherlich. Aber im Straßenverkehr scheint es mir so, das unabhängig vom Bildungsgrad, jeder macht was er will und nur seine eigenen Bedürfnisse erfüllen will.


==================
marlob

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## LL0rd (10 April 2013)

marlob schrieb:


> Das stimmt sicherlich. Aber im Straßenverkehr  scheint es mir so, das unabhängig vom Bildungsgrad, jeder macht was er  will und nur seine eigenen Bedürfnisse erfüllen will.



Naja, ich weiß nicht, ob ich sagen würde, dass jeder das macht, was  er will. Es gibt manche Tage, da denke ich auch, dass nur Idioten  unterwegs sind. Aber in der Regel verhalten sich Autofahrer doch relativ  ordentlich untereinander. Es sind aber einzelne, die rausstechen. 

"Allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle, bitte Ihren Führerschein, Fahrzeugschein und das letzte Zeugnis!"
Bildung  ist in meiner Welt nicht nur das Lernen von Sprachen, Mathematik,  Naturwissenschaften oder Religion. Da gehört auch Sozialkompetenz oder  der Umgang mit den eigenen Gefühlen mit dazu. Nur lernt man beides  nicht, in dem man sich Scripted Reality Shows anschaut.


----------



## Perfektionist (10 April 2013)

LL0rd schrieb:


> Nur lernt man beides nicht, in dem man sich Scripted Reality Shows anschaut.


oder gerade dann, wenn man sich des scripted bewusst ist. Aber genau da hakt es, weil sich die allermeisten dieser Scheinrealität nicht bewusst sind bzw. die für Reflektion über diese Scheinrealität nicht fähig sind. Dabei bin ich schon lange der Meinung, dass viele Arten von Märchen und Groschenromanen nichts anderes schüren, als Stereotypen, nach denen wir Menschen unreflektiert bzw. unbewusst leben.

Es war für mich eine sehr interessante Erfahrung, bei Supertalent dabei sein zu dürfen. Hab zwar auch erst mein Reptiliengehirn aktiviert gehabt (tja, ich bin eitel, stellte ich für meinen Teil fest), aber das genau ist es, was die Menschen sehen wollen, wonach sie mehr oder weniger bewusst suchen. Wenngleich ich schon paranoide Züge in meiner Persönlichkeit zu finden glaube, die Produzenten dieser Formate sind sich m.E. nicht wirklich sich immer bewusst, was sie da suchen und für den Zuschauer dann in einer Art und Weise dann so zur Schau stellen, dass gewisse Bedürfnisse des Voyeurismus befriedigt werden.

Umgekehrt muss ich für meinen Teil zugeben, ein gewisses Bedürfnis für Exhibitionismus damit befriedigt zu haben. Der Mensch (oder nur ich?) möchte ja beachtet werden. Und da gibt es ja auch Mittel und Wege, die schlicht und einfach darin bestehen, Normen zu verletzen. Schon ist einem die Beachtung sicher...

hmmmm..., hatte das nun noch was mit Ampelanlagen zu tun? Ich stelle fest, dass ich und/oder ein Großteil der Deutschen so brav sind, auch eine offensichtlich unnötige Ampelsignalisierung zu befolgen.


----------



## Oberchefe (10 April 2013)

> Es war für mich eine sehr interessante Erfahrung, bei Supertalent dabei sein zu dürfen.



jetzt wird's aber interessant, mit welcher "Spezialität" wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Perfektionist (10 April 2013)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> jetzt wird's aber interessant, mit welcher "Spezialität" wenn ich fragen darf?


Gesellschaftspaartanz und Swing/Lindyhop. Wir wurden durch Grundy-Entertainment in Rust beim Eurodance-Festival entdeckt und angesprochen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 April 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> oder gerade dann, wenn man sich des scripted bewusst ist. Aber genau da hakt es, weil sich die allermeisten dieser Scheinrealität nicht bewusst sind bzw. die für Reflektion über diese Scheinrealität nicht fähig sind. Dabei bin ich schon lange der Meinung, dass viele Arten von Märchen und Groschenromanen nichts anderes schüren, als Stereotypen, nach denen wir Menschen unreflektiert bzw. unbewusst leben.
> 
> Es war für mich eine sehr interessante Erfahrung, bei Supertalent dabei sein zu dürfen. Hab zwar auch erst mein Reptiliengehirn aktiviert gehabt (tja, ich bin eitel, stellte ich für meinen Teil fest), aber das genau ist es, was die Menschen sehen wollen, wonach sie mehr oder weniger bewusst suchen. Wenngleich ich schon paranoide Züge in meiner Persönlichkeit zu finden glaube, die Produzenten dieser Formate sind sich m.E. nicht wirklich sich immer bewusst, was sie da suchen und für den Zuschauer dann in einer Art und Weise dann so zur Schau stellen, dass gewisse Bedürfnisse des Voyeurismus befriedigt werden.
> 
> ...




sehr interessant was aus einer Frage über SPS in Ampelanlagen werden kann .....-.


----------



## LL0rd (10 April 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> sehr interessant was aus einer Frage über SPS in Ampelanlagen werden kann .....-.



So entstehen Unterhaltungen  Und ich denke, dass dieser Wandel im Stammtisch-Forum durchaus angebracht ist 



Perfektionist schrieb:


> oder gerade dann, wenn man sich des scripted bewusst ist. Aber genau da hakt es, weil sich die allermeisten dieser Scheinrealität nicht bewusst sind bzw. die für Reflektion über diese Scheinrealität nicht fähig sind.



Tja, mir hat DSDS vor 9 Jahren die Augen geöffnet, dass das, was in der Glotze gezeigt wird, relativ wenig mit der Realität zutun hat. Und seit mittlerweile zwei Jahren habe ich garkeine Glotze mehr. Dafür aber ein Heimkino mit einer 160" Projektionsfläche 



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ich stelle fest, dass ich und/oder ein Großteil der Deutschen so brav sind, auch eine offensichtlich unnötige Ampelsignalisierung zu befolgen.



Interessant wäre, wieso du eine offensichtlich unnötige Ampelsignalisierung befolgst. Wirkt da die Programmierung der Eltern "Wenn die Ampel rot ist, musst du stehen bleiben!" oder die gesellschaftliche Prägung "weil alle anderen stehen bleiben, bleibe ich auch stehen!" oder die Konsequenz "Wenn ich über eine rote Ampel fahre, muss ich zahlen und evtl. mein Auto stehen lassen!"?


----------



## marlob (10 April 2013)

LL0rd schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Interessant wäre, wieso du eine offensichtlich unnötige Ampelsignalisierung befolgst. Wirkt da die Programmierung der Eltern "Wenn die Ampel rot ist, musst du stehen bleiben!" oder die gesellschaftliche Prägung "weil alle anderen stehen bleiben, bleibe ich auch stehen!" oder die Konsequenz "Wenn ich über eine rote Ampel fahre, muss ich zahlen und evtl. mein Auto stehen lassen!"?


Man passt sich halt an. Ich fahre mindestens 2 mal pro Woche über Rot. Warum? Weils hier alle tun! Ich arbeite in den Niederlanden. 

P.S.
In Deutschland pass ich besser auf. Da kostet das auch mehr als bei unseren Nachbarn im Westen.


----------



## Ralle (11 April 2013)

Warum ich an roten Ampel stehen bleibe? Ja, das ist oft (nachts dämlich), aber:

1. Weil ich Mal nachts um 2:30 an einer roten Baustellenampel, nach langer Montage, mitten im Wald weiterfuhr, 100m später rechts abbog (die Baustelle begann erst 300m weiter), plötzlich Blaulicht hinter mir zu sehen war. Die B... hatten doch tatsächlich um diese Zeit mit abgeschaltetem Licht im Wald auf Leute wie mich gelauert. Wenn Nachts eine Laube geknackt wird oder eine Schlägerei mit irgendwelchen Nazis passiert, dann sind die nicht da, klar, man steht ja im Wald!  Hat mich 3 Punkte gekostet, ein Gespräch mit dem Oberpolizeifuzzi der Stadt und ein Brief an den Innemminister war so ergiebig, als hätte ich Herrn Steinbrück um eine ehrliche Antwort gebeten, die haben mir immer nur den Bußgeldkatalog unter die Nase gehalten, offensichtlich das wichtigste Dokument, das es überhaupt gibt!
2. Ich geh nicht über rote Fußgängerampeln, weil Kinder das vielleicht nachmachen  und für die ist das schon gefährlich.


----------



## marlob (11 April 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> 2. Ich geh nicht über rote Fußgängerampeln, weil Kinder das vielleicht nachmachen  und für die ist das schon gefährlich.


Hier halte ich mich aus den selbem Grund auch an die StVO. 



==================
marlob

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Perfektionist (12 April 2013)

LL0rd schrieb:


> Interessant wäre, wieso du eine offensichtlich unnötige Ampelsignalisierung befolgst. Wirkt da die Programmierung der Eltern "Wenn die Ampel rot ist, musst du stehen bleiben!" oder die gesellschaftliche Prägung "weil alle anderen stehen bleiben, bleibe ich auch stehen!" oder die Konsequenz "Wenn ich über eine rote Ampel fahre, muss ich zahlen und evtl. mein Auto stehen lassen!"?


alle drei, wobei lt. Eric Berne (und lt. Selbstreflektion) an erster Stelle tatsächlich die Eltern stehen (er nennt es tatsächlich auch "Programmierung"), dann natürlich der Gruppenzwang (alle anderen befolgen dies, gesellschaftliche Norm), zuletzt entsprechend unsere Polizei (die max eines von hundert Vergehen ahndet).


----------



## marlob (12 April 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... zuletzt entsprechend unsere Polizei (die max eines von hundert Vergehen ahndet).


Bin momentan in Leipzig und da steht, gefühlt, an jeder zweiten Ampel eine Blitze. Da brauchen die keine Polizei. Mich wundert nur, das die da immer alle brav anhalten. Die Rotphasen dauern da ewig:sad: Auch wenn man abends der einzige an der Ampel ist. Man sollte denen da mal die Funktion einer Induktionsschleife erklären


----------



## Perfektionist (12 April 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> Warum ich an roten Ampel stehen bleibe?
> ...
> 2. Ich geh nicht über rote Fußgängerampeln, weil Kinder das vielleicht nachmachen  und für die ist das schon gefährlich.


in meiner Kindheit gab es auf dem Schulweg einen Zebrastreifen, zu Beginn des Schuljahres mit Schülerlotsen. Seit langem steht jetzt dort eine Ampel. Aber ob die aufgrund ihrer Wartezeit noch den ursprünglichen Zweck erfüllt? Wäre jetzt dort ein Zebrastreifen, jeder würde sofort anhalten, käme ein Fußgänger auch nur in die Nähe. Zugegeben, unsere Kinder sind dort pflichtbewusst und drücken aufs Knöpfchen, einige "Erwachsene" aber kreuzen die Straße ohne die Signalanlage zum Bäcker, weil es eben schneller geht (und die Stadt für diese Leute sogar eine Verkehrsinsel kaum dreissig Meter neben der Ampel geschaffen hat).


----------



## Perfektionist (12 April 2013)

marlob schrieb:


> ...Auch wenn man abends der einzige an der Ampel ist. ...


also hier bei meinen Pietisten werden Ampeln auch weiter brav betrieben, auch wenn eigentlich keinerlei zu regelnder Verkehr ist. Dass eine in meinen Augen dagegen fortschrittliche Stadt wie Leibzig ähnlich reaktionär sein könnte, verwundert mich nun etwas.


----------



## thomass5 (12 April 2013)

Ich kenne Leipzig so: 

Wenn ich die Stadt von Süden nach Norden durchquere kommt man relativ gesittet in bezug auf Tempo und Fahrstil an und je weiter man Richtung Norden kommt um so schneller und rücksichtslos er wird es. Die Fotos sind das einzige was dem noch gelegentlich Einhalt bietet. Nördlich von L ist man innerorts mit 70 ein Hindernis. .. Nachts wird es um so schlimmer... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## marlob (12 April 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Ich kenne Leipzig so:
> 
> Wenn ich die Stadt von Süden nach Norden durchquere kommt man relativ gesittet in bezug auf Tempo und Fahrstil an und je weiter man Richtung Norden kommt um so schneller und rücksichtslos er wird es. Die Fotos sind das einzige was dem noch gelegentlich Einhalt bietet. Nördlich von L ist man innerorts mit 70 ein Hindernis. .. Nachts wird es um so schlimmer...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


Wir fahren wohl unterschiedliche Strecken durch Leipzig
Aber Rücksichtsloser als anderswo finde ich nicht (ausser die mit Autokennzeichen TDO), bist du schon mal durch die Niederlande gefahren ....


----------



## thomass5 (12 April 2013)

Um so nördlicher du kommst um so näher bist du an TDO...

NL kam mir "kontrollierter" Rücksichtslos vor. 
Da fahren alle so und du weist woran du bist ...
Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## marlob (12 April 2013)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Um so nördlicher du kommst um so näher bist du an TDO...
> 
> NL kam mir "kontrollierter" Rücksichtslos vor.
> Da fahren alle so und du weist woran du bist ...


Das stimmt allerdings, bei meinen niederländischen Freunden stelle ich mich von vornherein darauf ein das man besser aufpassen muss. 


==================
marlob

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## LL0rd (13 April 2013)

marlob schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings, bei meinen niederländischen Freunden stelle ich mich von vornherein darauf ein das man besser aufpassen muss.



Wobei ich mich frage, wieso die tatsächlich so rücksichtslos fahren. Vor ca. 15 Jahren war ich mal in den Niederlanden im Urlaub, mit dem Auto. Auf dem Rückweg nach Deutschland sind wir in Groningen vorbeigefahren und haben dort den Tag verbracht. Mein Auto stand auf einem Parkplatz, auf dem man bis 18 Uhr frei parken konnte und ab 18 Uhr war der Parkplatz für Anwohner. Kurz vor 18 Uhr waren am Auto und sind 1-2 Minuten nach 18 Uhr losgefahren. Um 18 Uhr ging aber etwas sehr interessantes vor. 4 Politessinen haben sich auf die Autos gestürzt, die dort parkten. Als wir wegfuhren, waren die schon fast bei uns.

Tja, ein paar Monate später lag dann ein Brief bei uns im Briefkasten, dass wir für das Parken auf dem Anwohnerparkplatz 90€ zahlen sollen.


----------

